# Can't find the name of a song



## Teth (Mar 5, 2013)

I remember hearing an opera track on a website, but I haven't given attention to the song at that time... which i regret a lot now. Not even sure if it is italian or french, it is sung by a female voice and a choir, only lyrics i remember are : "La morte la morte la morte aaaaaaaaaaaaa" the actual words might be different, but it sounds like that. Been searching for it like 2 weeks , please help me find the opera, i will be extremely grateful.

Edit: I love listening to classical music and opera but don't really know the rules of classification between different genres, so the song i'm asking for might not even be an opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The name of the opera is Turandot. Those words appear a few times.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

heh, beaten to the finish!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

How about my favourite bit of 'Carmen' as sung by my favourite Carmen...Teresa Berganza, maybe?


----------



## Teth (Mar 5, 2013)

Listened to those but none of them was the one i was looking for... The lyrics might also be something like "l'amour te l'amour te l'amour te aaaaaaa" not sure what those 'te' sounds actually are because i don't know French. As i said in the first post, lyrics may actually be completely different, but they sound like that.

"l'amour te l'amour te l'amour te aaaaaaa" Those words are sang by a female singer consecutively then chorus joins with different lyrics, after 2-3 seconds later female singer joins again singing: "l'amour te l'amour te" and some other words for about 10-20 secs which i can't even remember what they sound like.

All those lyrics loop about 2-3 times, and the song lasts about 3 minutes i guess.

Good thing is, I have been listening to lots of operas lately only for the hopes of finding this song out but even though I couldn't find it yet I have discovered lots of awesome opera and classical songs for my taste . Still looking for the song, any other ideas what it could be?

And btw JCarmel I couldn't respond to your PM because as a new member I apparently can't send private messages before I reach 5 posts ^^


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

are you sure about the choir? how about a tenor instead of a choir?

you've got Armida saying both _l'amor_ and _la morte_ in this aria (starts at 2:26):


----------



## Teth (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I'm sure about the choir. Thank you all for the help I really appreciate it ^^. Not sure how much it will help but I may consider recording the melody of the song by whistling and upload it somewhere to share with you. That's not a bad idea come to think of it, will do it if i can't get an answer in 3-4 days


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

This?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

notreally said:


> This?


Good thinking!


----------

